# Does ANYONE have a working gamepad in Linux?

## Belthezar

I am trying to get my Logitech WingMan Extreme gamepad to work in Linux and I'm about to go insane!

I can not make heads or tails of this thing with either my onboard gameport, nor in USB mode (it has an adapater to switch connectors)

This was the last thing I needed to complete a switchover to Linux, I can't believe it's this difficult to make a joystick work  :Sad: 

At this point I have every single joystick option I could find enabled as modules in my kernel but can't find a combination of loading them that will make this work.

If anyone has any success stories I would love to hear them!

----------

## oniq

I got my Microsoft Sidewinder controller to work under Linux.  It was quite easy, actually.  Under Input core support, you need to enable Joystick support (as well as Input core support, obviously  :Smile: ).  Under USB support, you need to enable USB Human Interface Device support as well as HID input layer support.  Give that a whirl, if you haven't already.  I don't have mine built as modules, but I don't see why that wouldn't work.

----------

## oniq

Also, as http://www.linuxgames.com/joystick/ points out, your joystick is supported.  Tell me how it goes with the advice I pointed out.

----------

## Belthezar

Well turns out my whole problem revolved around there not being a driver that I could use for my onboard sound controller's game port.  (It's a VIA 8233 sound card, not sure what gameport is) So I threw my Sound Blaster Audigy in and after an hour or so of messing around with that I now FINALLY have audio working everywhere and my gamepad works now too!  YAY

So it took about 2 and a half days but I now am doing everything I was doing before in windows, but now in Linux.  Plus tons more of course!  :Smile: 

Thanks for the help, these forums have been invaluable

----------

## nalin

thx for the followup...last month I was trying to get a longitec wingman gamepad with VIA onboard gameport to no avail...I eventually got a new gamepad (usb) and later a soundblaster so mabye i will try again and get both controllers going

----------

## waverider202

just build an interface for a psx controller.  Plugs right into the lpt port.  Works great, until your friend come along and break your interface   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sev_

i have two gamepads.

my first one is a logitech wingman rumblepad, and it has been giving me so many problems in linux that i have just unplugged it. my problems were all linux locking up when i tried to play a 3d game. i eventually tried zsnes, and noticed in the terminal i was running it from, it said something about a gamepad before the computer locked up again. so, i unplugged it and viola! everything started working normally. i now use my ms sidewinder plug and play 6 button gamepad for playing snes games  :Smile: 

it works like a charm.

----------

## Kaboosh

I am running the 2.6.8 kernel and have a WingMan extreme attached to my SBLive! 5.1 card...I can't even get any /dev/js* device nodes to appear.

 :Question:   Any ideas where I should troubleshoot from here?

----------

## Gandalf the White

No real ideas, although I suspect it is a kernel issue. My logitech wingman rumblepad has not worked with any kernel after 2.6.7, but it works flawlessly out of the box with 2.6.7 or earlier. Hope that helps.

----------

## John5788

i have a logitech dual action gamepad working under linux 100%

----------

## Trellph

Is it possible to use the PS2 Dual Shock as your mouse?

How would one go about configuring the left analog as the movement and the right as scroll wheel and setting the clicks?

I'll check back here after I buy some sort of adapter and give it a whirl.

----------

## Deepak420

First post, woopie!

Anyways, I've got a Mayflash USB adaper (MP-8866 i believe) which supports two pads per USB slot and works like a charm.

Trellph, check out joymouse (and joy2key, both in portage).

----------

## Invincible_777

You should edit to title to *solved* on this.  Also, plz check this thread out...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-237111-highlight-joymouse.html

----------

